# New Sig



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

what you guys think?



















im really loving the carwin one...vera one is ok but something about carwin one sticks out to me a lot and it will prb be my next sig i use...any advice/input please..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Carwin one is excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like them, I think the problem with the Vera one that hurts it is the one arm getting cut off at the top, I hate when I get a great pic but you get an arm cut off or you have to cut it off to prevent shrinking the focal point to much.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah the original was like that...i hate that too


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm liking the Carwin one but the only thing I don't like is I can't tell if there's a border on it or not?

The lack of borders in your sigs is the one thing that takes away from them but those still look good.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha it is bordered...both of them have black ones


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh I can't tell. Maybe make them 1px bigger.


----------

